# حساب قطر ماسورة سحب مضخات مياه الشرب



## esameraboud (2 نوفمبر 2015)

ما هي طريقة حساب قطر ماسورة السحب لمجموعة مضخات مياه الشرب مكونة من مضختين 2*50 جالون بالدقيقة 
مع ارفاق الكود او المرجع


----------

